# Poseable skeleton hands



## Spyder

These hands are fairly simple to make, a little time consuming but still simple.
I came up with these because I HATE Blucky hands! I also needed a decent pair for my Grim Reaper Monument.

To make a pair of hands you will need:
2 dowels 1/2" x 36"
Some stiff but flexible wire
hot glue
masking tape
Couple small scrap pieces of foam


















I started by taking measurements of the pieces from the hand of my Bucky. One thing all the tips I made 3/4" long, even the pinky. It reads 1/2" but I made it 3/4". My big ole' clumsy hands need something to hold on to.









Next taking those measurements I cut up the dowel to the proper sizes. You also want to cut a piece about 8" long. Starting now you want to always keep pieces in order, if they get mixed up your hands won't look right.









Next I drilled a hole all the way through each piece. The 8" piece you only need to drill a hole in one end.
I did the best I could keeping the holes in the middle of the dowel pieces.









Now I brought the pieces over to my grinder. With the wire brush I wore down the center sections of each piece, except for the tips I rounded them off to a bit if a point. Then using the grinding wheel I rounded the ends off, giving them a slightly bone look to them. Be careful not to go to far down, you don't want to hit the hole you drilled in them.


----------



## Spyder

Next I ran wire through each piece to make the fingers. I hotglued each one leaving a small gap between each bone.









Now I grabbed a small piece of foam and made the bottom piece of the hand. I was in a bit of a rush and did this freehand. Using a dremel and some sand paper i made the piecce you see above.









Next I heated the tips of the wire so they would go through the foam easier. Taking the wire of themiddle finger run it into the 8" piece of dowel. trim the wire down till dowel is flush with the foam. Glue it in place.









Last step, wrap each wire, one at a time around the 8" dowel, run some hot glue on them. when that cools wrap entire dowel with masking tape.


----------



## Spyder

There ya go, just repeat these steps for the other hand. Paint corpse as you see fit!









Well.......OK!









Peace out!









Gottoa go.....BYE!

LOL, enjoy!

One last thing, I know ya'll have heard this a million times but it bears repeating. Please be careful with power tools! With this how-to your making fingers, not losing them!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, those last few pictures are a hoot

Nice job on the hands. It's a bit of work, but you got exactly what you wanted, and that has to be satisfying.


----------



## morbidmike

awesome hands and I too love the last few pics very cool showing of what they can do


----------



## bobzilla

Nice job !


----------



## Spyder

LOL, Thanks all.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice looking skelly hands Spyder.


----------



## Toktorill

Lol, thanks for the awesomely fun tutorial! I hope you had someone else holding the camera when you were drilling holes through the dowels- though I don't see your right hand in that pic. :ninja: Good job!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Excellent idea and fantastic how-to!! I have a Guardian Lady that desperately needs a new set of hand - this is the way to go! 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I have to "hand" it to ya, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Spyder

Thanks everyone! Those last pics I was just having a little fun, LOL
Toktorill, at the moment I am alone in my Halloween prop making, however safety first, I drilled the hole then stopped the drill press put the dowel back on and snapped the shot.


----------



## beelce

Inspirational Spyder....Nice work


----------



## bldaz

Very nice, these are excellent hands, I like the hands at the end too. 
'wish i had a grinder and a drill press.


----------



## bigguy1

very nice


----------



## Spyder

bldaz, You don't need those tools, you can also use a regular drill and the Dremel has wire bits and grinding wheels.


----------



## weaz

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rhea of the Coos

Oo I love this idea! My hubby will just be thrilled that my Halloween obsession will now be overflowing into his garage. .hehehe


----------

